# 2" O.D. Boring Head.



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi  Gurus.

Been eyeing the Boring Head from our usual reputable UK and USA vendors.Boring bigger holes will be made easy with BH.BH is now a requirement and not a "want".
Plan to DIY my own using surplus material left over from building and completing the QCTP which I have started using.Tool change was a breeze w/o having to look for spanners and Tee Bar Allen Key.Cam lock is very useful.
As we age,we get forgetful and misplace tools.They can end up at phone desk,loo,dinner table,TV top etc.

Boring bars just ordered on Arceurotrade.

Harold Hall's "Milling,A Complete Course" has drawings for reference and again Gus will take short cuts and customise to suit. Have to shrink to BH O.D. to     1 1/2 O.D. to suit mini mill.

Your expert advice is seeked.Foto attached.


----------



## rythmnbls (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's a link to a shop built BH that you might find useful. There are photos of construction and some plans.

http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/boring_head/boring_head-e.htm

The site has plans of photos for many shop made tools, its worth a look.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist...ifty.com/amigos/boring_head/boring_head-e.htm
Regards.

Steve.


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Steve for the very fast and prompt reply. The link is very helpful.Will spent time to view and learn. The finish I end up with will not be as good.But the fits will be up to mark.


Gus


----------



## deverett (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought one of those heads from CTC.  Very cheap when compared to UK suppliers prices, even taking postage into account.

I have been quite happy with other CTC stuff I have purchased, but I now see why they are so cheap.  There is so much free play between the two parts and leadscrew that boring an exact dimensioned hole is a lottery.  It now sits unloved at the back of the tool cupboard.  I suspect that all these style Far Eastern heads are similar.

Christmas came early in this household and several family members clubbed together and bought me an Arrand boring head.  If anyone can afford to fork out about £170, it will be money well spent.  Of course, you make your own to any of the many designs available if time and inclination prevail.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## gus (Dec 31, 2012)

deverett said:


> I bought one of those heads from CTC.  Very cheap when compared to UK suppliers prices, even taking postage into account.
> 
> I have been quite happy with other CTC stuff I have purchased, but I now see why they are so cheap.  There is so much free play between the two parts and leadscrew that boring an exact dimensioned hole is a lottery.  It now sits unloved at the back of the tool cupboard.  I suspect that all these style Far Eastern heads are similar.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,
Please advise CTC address.Will go into web for fun.
Made my own QCTP.In fact t two. The first was "beginner".
The new QCTP is working fine and made to specs or rather requirement. See foto.
As for the Boring Head,Gus may end up making two.I am worried about the back lash too. My dovetail milling is now up to par.Drawings came from Harold Hall's book. Again I am breaking out on my own.That making a smaller BH. Harold's BH is a wee bitty too big for my Sakai,Japanese Vertical Mill. Now down with a mild flu ,will commence work after new year.With the Makita Power Bandsaw,sawing will be effortless unlike manual hacksaw which left this 69ner geezing.
Been hearing bad news on Rotary Table so I made my own 4 " Version with bought Japanese worm and wheel. See fotos.The old chuck is Japanese made.
With the Makita Bandsaw in my arsenal,will make some other tools from bar stocks. Did an audit on a China BandSaw.Sure glad I bought Makita ,Japan which will last and last .The Tool Maker's vise was a good example.I had to fix it before I could use it.I have no complains,USA supplier gave me a credit and so vise is F.O.C.


Happy New Year.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Dec 31, 2012)

deverett said:


> I bought one of those heads from CTC.  Very cheap when compared to UK suppliers prices, even taking postage into account.
> 
> I have been quite happy with other CTC stuff I have purchased, but I now see why they are so cheap.  There is so much free play between the two parts and leadscrew that boring an exact dimensioned hole is a lottery.  It now sits unloved at the back of the tool cupboard.  I suspect that all these style Far Eastern heads are similar.
> 
> ...


Dave, any chance of making new parts to fit the boring head body?

Bill


----------



## deverett (Jan 1, 2013)

Gus

Here's the link to CTC:  http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/StoreFront

If the HH boring head is too small, get hold of GHT's Model Engineer's Workshop Manual.  In there are instructions to build a 2" boring head.  Made one many years ago but sold it in a (all-too common) moment of stupidity.

Another posibility is to scale up HH's design by 50 or even 100%.


Bill

Now I have the Arrand head, the other object will probably never see the light of day again.  Can't be bothered to waste time on it.


Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## gus (Jan 1, 2013)

deverett said:


> Gus
> 
> Here's the link to CTC:  http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> ...



Thanks for address.One more vendor to source tools.


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 1, 2013)

I have used the expensive boring heads (3" and 4") and the slop in the adjusting screw was just about the same as in the inexpensive one I have for my Harbor Freight mill.

I have done some multiple hole boring and I find that I get excellent repeatability. Bore out the hole and make the last 3 cuts at the same numbers every time and they all come out on size. Or set it to size and finish bore several holes - almost link reaming.

Every boring head I have used has had .020 to .025 slop in the screw. Not a problem as long as the screw thread has the proper pitch.

The boring head in the lead post looks just like mine. Its great.


----------



## gus (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,
New Year mood over.So started machining the 50mm BoreHead.
Step 1. Using the new Makita Portable Bandsaw to cut bar stock for BH body. Within minutes done but not happy with surface cut.
           My Bandsaw skill is bad.Will rig up a "Ken's" Special Dewalt Bandsaw Rig.I have too much to clean up and 
face off.
Step  2  Centre chucked with Four Jaw chuck to trim off both ends.The new QCTP performed well.Quite happy with easy tool  
           changes.
Step  3. End milling with new 2 flute x 12mm Menlo,USA,Tungsten Endmill was easy .Mill went thru like butter. See finish.

Promised myself-------no rush,do it right the first time and everytime.
Tomorrow will cut the female dovetails. Since I am using leftover 1 1/2'' Sq M.S. Bar ,I am deviating from Harold Hall's prints.


----------



## gus (Jan 3, 2013)

BoreHead Body slot milled with two flute endmill.New endmill cuts well. Went on to cut dovetail slot. Best to take 2--3mm deep cut with slow hand feed. Cutter does not cut well with shallow cut.

Tomorrow.
Will cut male dovetail on the Cutter carrier. Getting a bit worried.
No rush.Plan every step. Too much effort expended.


----------



## gus (Jan 5, 2013)

The cutter carrier with male dove tail was easy to cut. Discovered that I have underestimated the cutting depth the dovetail endmill can take. Slowly and gradually increase cut depth to near finished depth with trial cuts.Cutter cut steadily w/o the chatter
as encountered take shallow cuts..
OK .Both male dovetails cut in less than an hour.


----------



## gus (Jan 5, 2013)

Cutter carrier was made longer to provide for carrier and leadscrew bearing plate. My cutting skill with the Makita Portable Bandsaw is bad.Using same would ruin job piece.Hacksaw would not give a clean cut. So used the Proxxon slitter saw to cut.
Cut was very clean with touch up by file will do.


----------



## gus (Jan 5, 2013)

Use the right tool for job.Bought the 5mm Counterbore to recess hole to take lead screw. Same tool cost me 8 British Pounds from Tracy.Quite happy with the clean countersunk hole.


----------



## gus (Jan 5, 2013)

Bore Head done but waiting for lead screw and arbor.Both to be done next week. Boring bars arriving from Arceurotrade next week.

Completion will be next week with trial boring.Some fine tuning required.


----------



## gus (Jan 9, 2013)

Lead screw and dial put in. First foto shows BH assembled. Slide movement is firm and smooth and back lash minimum.I suspect a few thou. The lead screw was redone to provide minimum backlash .The first piece went to scrap bin. Threading was done with DIY Die Holder and finished up using a standard die to get the thread length. May DIY a Die head for longer thread lengths.
The dial has yet to be calibrated.This means a dividing head required to give me the 40 divisions with .02mm per div. or one thou. Will make a simple DH to calibrate dial. Also means I have to make or buy engraving cutter. 
Waiting for boring cutters to come in from Arceurotrade,UK to arrive any time this week to complete
BH. Plan to make Harold Hall's Geared Type Dividing Head.Harold Hall is my "Hero". His projects from the "Milling,A Complete Course" will help pick up Milling skills.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 9, 2013)

gus said:


> Lead screw and dial put in. First foto shows BH assembled. Slide movement is firm and smooth and back lash minimum.I suspect a few thou. The lead screw was redone to provide minimum backlash .The first piece went to scrap bin. Threading was done with DIY Die Holder and finished up using a standard die to get the thread length. May DIY a Die head for longer thread lengths.
> The dial has yet to be calibrated.This means a dividing head required to give me the 40 divisions with .02mm per div. or one thou. Will make a simple DH to calibrate dial. Also means I have to make or buy engraving cutter.
> Waiting for boring cutters to come in from Arceurotrade,UK to arrive any time this week to complete
> BH. Plan to make Harold Hall's Geared Type Dividing Head.Harold Hall is my "Hero". His projects from the "Milling,A Complete Course" will help pick up Milling skills.


Nice job Gus
                  personaly I got to new one from factory and had an argument when my boring when't wrong

cheers


----------



## gus (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Luc.
Boring Head from LMS landed in Singapore will burn a hole in pocket. BH cost is US$50 and DHL US$45. Whereas I am recycling surplus bars. Plans came from book and I have to tailor fit to bar stock on hand. BH is smaller than plans.
Thanks for viewing my post. Did some fine tuning and polishing up for showmanship. Top is marked Blue Permanent Marker to scribe lines for the arbor. Will drill and ream hole for arbor.Waiting for the boring bars to come from Arceurotrade.uk. to test bore.If it doesn't work out,I argue with the manufacturer which happens to be Gus.Ha Ha. Will be using it to bore holes on a Dividing Head which is required to engrave the calibration on leadscrew dial. DH would cost same bomb from LMS. Now scrounging for a 40T spur gear for the DH.Failure of which will use a cardboard with 40 pin holes.Ha Ha.


----------



## gus (Jan 10, 2013)

At long last BH completed with trial cuts when Boring Bars arrive from Arceurotrade UK. Lead screw dial has yet to be calibrated.
Now scratching my head.That is " How now,brown cow?"".

For this round,Gus made some efforts to sand and polish up BH for foto shoot.

Thanks for the support and advice from forum members.DoveTail cutting been a learning curve.


----------



## gus (Jan 14, 2013)

Lead Screw Dial calibrated with poor man's dividing head which cost nothing.Just cardboard and rubber band. Been brainstorming for last two weeks
BH at long last completed with the installation of carbite tipped boring bars from Arceurotrade. Looks like I have to regrind cutter.The relief angle looks unsuitable.

Thanks for the support.

Regards,

Gus Teng.(&#37011; &#30707;&#22478;&#65289;( just discovered my Apple can write Chinese)


----------



## gus (Jan 17, 2013)

OK .Test bore was fine at 450 rpm. But I have another problem.Mini Mill has very shallow vertical travel of 10mm.What an anti-climax!!!! That's life. May try coming up with some "bush engineering" to get more vertical travel.
BoreHead will be "On Display" at my Nbook desk. See foto.

May consider buying another Sakai Mill with larger vertical travel. Been eyeing attached for long long time.Will have to work for it.Basis my investments make good money.No fancy Inverter Speed Control,just plain good old fashion belt shift to change speed. So no worrried about electronic board burnouts.


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2013)

My DIY Boring Head came out retirement to bore the segment on Webbie's fuel tank support. There was no way to clamp on four jaw chuck. Neither do I have a facing plate. BH turned out to be quite versatile. Used the lowest spindle speed.


----------

